
Elon Musk just ignited the race to build the space internet - jonbaer
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/elon-musk-spacex-starlink-satellite-launch
======
Kemejii
Seems like he is interested in building all things that are necessary for
digitally control society on Mars??

